# What a tuna will see....



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

...when he looks up at my flying fish fly! Real flyer on the right, my flyer on the left. Looking forward to it!


----------



## BlaineAtk (Jun 8, 2010)

Wirelessly posted

Nice work!!!! Hope it gets them in the boat


----------



## Contender (Apr 4, 2012)

Cool

How big or maybe I should say how small? I bought a plastic one that was like a Yummie but only about 2" long, worked like a champ on Mahi on the rip, I figure a fly rod, Mahi and a rip would make for a fun day.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

These are approximately 4 1/2-5 inches total length and I make some bigger and smaller


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

go get 'em!
thanks for sharing.


----------



## Ginzu (Nov 16, 2011)

Sexy!


----------



## Razzorduck (Oct 22, 2007)

That looks great Chris. Can't wait for the report!


----------



## flyfisher (May 31, 2008)

Chris V said:


> ...when he looks up at my flying fish fly! Real flyer on the right, my flyer on the left. Looking forward to it!


 
I thought you had a perfectly good tuna fly...those big deceivers I tied for you. That's all you need. :thumbup:

Seriously...looks great and good luck with it.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Oh Bill, you know I liked your flies. I killed quite a few tuna with them before they met their fate!

I'll have to get you one of my flying fish or a couple squid to make a clean swap


----------



## flyfisher (May 31, 2008)

Chris V said:


> Oh Bill, you know I liked your flies. I killed quite a few tuna with them before they met their fate!
> 
> I'll have to get you one of my flying fish or a couple squid to make a clean swap


 
No need to swap out flies...I don't get out there for Tuna very often (OK...well...never ). However, I'd love to tie you some more of those big deceivers if you need them. I'll drop some off at the store. Just send me (or post) some pictures of what you've caught with them and we'll call it even.

Take care.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

*Here ya go!*

If you want to bring some more to abuse, I'll take em. I will at that point have more flies than I could ever fish, but I'll get em bloody

Heres a night-time Blackfin on one of your deceivers. I caught 9 Blackfin on that one fly before it bit the dust


----------



## flyfisher (May 31, 2008)

Good deal..thanks for the picture. You sure got your money's worth with that fly (g). I am glad to hear it held up that well. Those eyes can be delicate sometimes...at least with kings.

What did that fish weigh?


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

The one in the pic was 13lbs. The biggest I caught that night on that fly was 26lbs


----------

